# Moving to Italy



## MissMMdK (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi all.

I am a South African looking at moving to Italy. I have a Honors degree in marketing and working as a digital marketing manager. What are my chances of getting a work permit to be able to move to Italy, as well as where do I start?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

MissMMdK said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am a South African looking at moving to Italy. I have a Honors degree in marketing and working as a digital marketing manager. What are my chances of getting a work permit to be able to move to Italy, as well as where do I start?


Hi,

Unfortunately that question is a little broad. In general I believe as a non EU citizen you will need to be sponsored to get a work permit. This would involve you having a secure job offer before your arrival in Italy. You may find it difficult if not impossible to just turn up and start looking.

In general the job market here is scarce and you may well find it difficult to find work. Having a degree is great but ultimately worthless as there are many young people with degrees in Italy who have to go to work at McDonalds in England because there is no work here. A degree plus meaningful experience and you might have more chance.

Sorry the answer is a little negative but I think you really will need a secure job offer before you could even begin talking about visa's et al. Please also be aware that being 'Self Employed' is not really given much credit in terms of visa applications. In this instance you would need to prove you have the funds in the bank to prove you can sustain yourself and I think in all cases you will need private healthcare.

Hope this helps.

Kenzo


----------

